# Making the best of your robo duck setup



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Just thought i'd share with everyone what I have done to improve my field hunting with robos.

First, I set them all on intermitten timers, and can install one for under $20 usually. The importance of this will be explained later, but trust me, it's an edge a lot of hunters look over.

Second, because I am cheap, I run toggle wires to the ducks that don't have remotes. Again, this is really easy, just use speaker wire to make a loop off of your positive wire, into the toggle and back in. This is a great shut off in case geese start coming and you don't want to flair them. It becomes a hassle to wind and unwind the wires, so if you can afford it, go wireless, like I am starting to go to.

Last, is leave those poles at home. Here are my two reasons for doing this. First, is the space and hassle. It's a huge pain to get them out, set em, move them, and then they stick way up in the air and just doesn't look good at all. Second, is because I have a quicker, easier and more effective way (in my opinion) on luring ducks. This method, keeps the deecoy about a foot or foot and a half abouve the ground, which brings me to my intermitten timer. Having the decoy close to the ground, and on a timer, gives the appearance of ducks moving around the spread, *and landing*. Any time I am away from the spread, I look at the 2-3 ducks that are down low, and turning off and on, and it just looks a lot nicer (and have great success with too). If your still using mojos that are always run, I think you should re-think this upgrade, just driving around and looking at real ducks and duck spreads, you soon realize it's not natural to look that way.

Oh, the best part (other than it's effectivness) is that if I want to move it, I grab it's head, move it to where I want, sit down, and I am done. I can move it faster than someone can get their decoy off their stake and romove it from the ground...

If you've ever been on hard ground (like me) you know how hard staking these things in can be... not to mention mudd even, as they eventually tip over

I hope I have helped others that had similar frustrations, and although you may dissagree about mojo height, I won't be going high anytime soon!

Casey
Here is my el-cheapo stand that is portable, and moves easily... and just the right height. I simply took a ring base, and cut the top to square it up... see the pics


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Not a bad idea whitehorse!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Horker23 said:


> Not a bad idea whitehorse!


Thanks!

I have just been thinking of ways to do everything better... and I will post more helpful ideas as I go as well!


----------



## duckpoop1956 (Jun 28, 2009)

what do you do if you get a gust of wind?


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

duckpoop1956 said:


> what do you do if you get a gust of wind?


That was going to part of my question.
How stable are you finding the stand to be?
Tipping?

Great idea.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

duckpoop1956 said:


> what do you do if you get a gust of wind?


make sure to pee in the right direction

Actually, it's more stable than you'd think, because of that square tubing... and it's weight doesn't really move..

certainly I could tip, but not to my memory... BUT I can count dozens of times I have had ones with stakes fall over....

way more predictalbe and stable than stakes

Maybe it's different where you hunt, but if the ground is hard, you can't stake into it very deep. If it's wet, it slooowly starts to slant and finally fall.

This stand.... doesn't even matter. even with wind


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

and if you were worried about it tipping, it would take just a few dollars or scrap metal to make a similar setup with a wider base.

It has a low center of gravity once it's square tubing gets put in.

I did have to add some washers to the where the foot gets mounted to the base to make it ballanced in the middle... hard to explain

my hot shots got a lot quieter once I did this as well, not sure why, but I think the ring base takes up some vibration?


----------

